

Engines of Creation: The Coming Era of Nanotechnology - mhb
http://e-drexler.com/p/06/00/EOC_Cover.html

======
mixmax
This is one of the few books that really changed how I think about the world
in a big way. If you haven't read it do so.

------
billswift
Despite it's age (1986, I haven't seen the newer edition and don't know how it
may have been changed) this is still the best general discussion of nanotech I
have seen. Broderick's "The Spike" from 2001 is more generally singularitarian
but with a lot of discussion of nanotech and is more readable than Drexler.
More technical works are Drexler's "Nanosystems" from the 1990s and "Kinematic
Self-Replicating Machines" which is online here -
<http://www.molecularassembler.com/KSRM.htm>

------
MikeCapone
I read this book last year. Even after more than two decades, it's still a
must read. Highly recommended.

~~~
MikeCapone
I also recommend checking out Eric Drexler's blog:

<http://metamodern.com/>

